# looking for places to deer hunt that has handicapped accessible areas.



## dfm11 (Mar 28, 2009)

I live in the Youngstown area and I am looking for places to deer hunt that has handicapped accessible areas. I also would like to find a hunting pardner to hunt with and help with any Game I shoot.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was told that aep lands have areas where you can drive right up and even have platforms that are accessible. Not been there but I am sure someone on this sight has more information


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there is a Handicap accessible area at Brush Creek in columbiana county, not real sure where it is, but you can google it.


----------



## dfm11 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks I will check it out


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope that there is an access for you at brush creek it is a very good area for lots of game. Good luck in your search!


----------



## dfm11 (Mar 28, 2009)

miked913 said:


> I hope that there is an access for you at brush creek it is a very good area for lots of game. Good luck in your search!


Thanks


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

Berlin has one off Fewton RD near the dog training area


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Check out N.E.O Outdoor Opportunities on Facebook. It's a group that has has formed to help disabled outdoorsmen find opportunities to get outdoors and it's free for those outdoorsmen.


----------

